# cycle booby trap?



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

The Denver NBC affiliate, 9News, ran a story on a possible booby trap on the Platte River Trail. No real confirmation if it was a booby trap or just someone careless with fishing line. No matter how you view it, the bottom line is the fishing line was alleged to be across the trail and a cyclist was injured.



Bicyclist seriously injured by booby trap | 9news.com


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

This may just have been some punk trying to steal a bike, But gave up for whatever reason leaving the trap in place. Or not.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/so...ta-ana-river-trail-theft-beatings-272490.html


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I Go through there multiple times a week on a bike. It's not a spot that bums frequent and there is a lot of activity there around that time. I'm not really sure what happened, but it's a spot that I wouldn't really expect something like this.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, those are some heavy injuries! Sad to see this happen. 

I wonder how exactly the line was across the trail, like at what height. To be thrown forward off the bike, I'd say it would have to hit the front of the bike somewhere maybe just above the front wheel? And how fast was this dude going to sustain such bad injuries? Must have been some heavy fishing line if it didn't break when a 150+ lb guy ran through it at 10+ mph.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Man, that is insane to think about. At first I thought it close lined him at the neck when I read the title, that could have been really bad. Hopefully he recovers fine.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

r.shoemaker78 said:


> Man, that is insane to think about. At first I thought it close lined him at the neck when I read the title, that could have been really bad. Hopefully he recovers fine.


What's really insane is the the DPD doesn't plan on investigating.

That trail is a major route into/out of downtown. It sees heavy use almost every day all year round. 

Now that the media is covering this, there are sure to be copycats running around thinking that clothslining cyclists is good for a laugh. It bad enough having to dodge goose-poop, bunked-out homeless people, pedestrians with headsets on, their dogs, broken beer bottles, endless clouds of gnats and all that. Now we have to worry about booby traps too?

The DPD has cops mounted on bicycles. Why can't they patrol the trail system?


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Samadhi said:


> What's really insane is the the DPD doesn't plan on investigating.
> 
> That trail is a major route into/out of downtown. It sees heavy use almost every day all year round.
> 
> ...


I was surprised they don't even plan an investigation. I mean, they don't have time to go down there and rough some people up? I don't know where DPD is headed.:frown2:


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Turned out not to be a booby trap.

Police: Injured cyclist not the victim of a 'booby trap' | 9news.com


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Great example of getting all the facts before jumping to conclusions. 
There are a few other national stories in the headlines right now that fall into that same category.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Dresden said:


> Turned out not to be a booby trap.
> 
> Police: Injured cyclist not the victim of a 'booby trap' | 9news.com


Wow! Good to know!!

I ride that stretch regularly and there's always a fly fisher or two in there. Sometimes their backcast reaches the bike path.

It's best to keep an eye on them. They don't always check to see where their backcast is going or who's behind them.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> Great example of getting all the facts before jumping to conclusions.
> There are a few other national stories in the headlines right now that fall into that same category.


yes, it would have been good to have gotten all the facts.

Having run the story despite that, it still leaves us with the possibility of copycats. That's what really sucks. 

Best to be vigilant.


----------

